# Where to live in RAK?



## amarsh1988 (May 20, 2013)

Hello,

I have been offered a job in RAK and I am due to move to the area in August with my wife. With that in mind does anybody know of any good areas to live that are safe and have good facilities etc. I have been on the internet but as always the overload of information is frieghtening. We are looking for somewhere that possibly has an expat community as we are wanting to make friends quickly but somewhere that also has a swimming pool, gym etc. Can anybody suggest of anywhere that suits?

We have a budget of around 70,000dhs per year and we only require a one bed apartment. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## twonao (Apr 16, 2013)

Mina Al Arab can also be very nice with the beach right in front of the buildings.


----------



## RoshanMV (May 29, 2013)

Mina Al Arab beachfront apaprtments are quite cheap. Al Hamra townhouses are also available. There are a nice community of expats there.


----------



## Max84 (Jun 9, 2013)

I am sorry, If I am posting this again. I used forums search feature to find more information but there is not much information available for RAK and al hamra village. 

Can anybody, please guide me how much it will cost me to rent 1 bed room apt in Al hamra village. What will be the utility charges (electicity, water, maintenance) etc. apart from rent. Do Al Hamra Village have district cooling charges? 

Also, how much it cost for Internet, Satellite and Phone connection. I am planning to move with my wife. I think there should be separate thread for Al Hamra Village Expats. 

Thank you.


----------



## saif21 (Jun 14, 2013)

Rents at Al Hamra Residence is 30 - 35k per year. 
Internet, satellite and telephone is a bundle package from Etisalat which be around 400 aed and electricity would again be around however it will still depend on your usage.


----------

